# Problem with Orinoco Silver & PCMCIA

## aretwodeetwo

I can't get my Inspiron 8000 to work with my Orinoco Silver card. I have my kernel (2.6.10) compiled with hermes support not as a module but into the kernel, according to dmesg the kernel loads the driver fine, but I can't even get power to appear on the card. Cardctl recognizes it as does the kernel but I get this error message in /var/log/messages:

Jul 14 07:03:56 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs'

Jul 14 07:03:57 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Jul 14 07:03:57 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: modprobe exited with status 1

Jul 14 07:04:17 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: socket 1: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jul 14 07:04:17 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul 14 07:04:17 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Jul 14 07:04:17 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: modprobe exited with status 1

Jul 14 07:04:17 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: module /lib/modules/2.6.10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Jul 14 07:04:17 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 1 failed: Invalid argument

Jul 14 07:04:25 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs'

Jul 14 07:04:25 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Jul 14 07:04:25 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: modprobe exited with status 1

Jul 14 07:04:26 hobbes cs: pcmcia_socket1: unable to apply power.

Jul 14 07:04:30 hobbes cardmgr[6273]: open_sock(socket 0) failed: Device or resource busy

Jul 14 07:04:30 hobbes cardmgr[6273]: another cardmgr is already running?

Jul 14 07:04:34 hobbes atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jul 14 07:04:49 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: socket 1: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jul 14 07:04:49 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul 14 07:04:49 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Jul 14 07:04:49 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: modprobe exited with status 1

Jul 14 07:04:49 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: module /lib/modules/2.6.10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Jul 14 07:04:49 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 1 failed: Invalid argument

I get that it can't load orinoco_cs but I don't know why? I have support compiled in and the external orinoco driver emerged so I'm not sure whats going on.

When I try a locate on orinoco_cs all I get is /usr/src/linux/linux-2.6.10/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco_cs.c 

Any help would be great,

r2

----------

## RayDude

 *aretwodeetwo wrote:*   

> I can't get my Inspiron 8000 to work with my Orinoco Silver card. I have my kernel (2.6.10) compiled with hermes support not as a module but into the kernel, according to dmesg the kernel loads the driver fine, but I can't even get power to appear on the card. Cardctl recognizes it as does the kernel but I get this error message in /var/log/messages:
> 
> Jul 14 07:03:56 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: executing: 'modprobe -r orinoco_cs'
> 
> Jul 14 07:03:57 hobbes cardmgr[6060]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.
> ...

 

Just some ideas:

```
uname -a
```

Note the version of the kernel you are using.

```
cd /lib/modules

ls
```

Notice there should be a directory with the same name as the version of the kernel you are using, something like: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9.

```
cd <your kernel version>

find . -iname 'orinoco_cs.ko'
```

or you could do this:

```
ls -lasR | grep orinoco
```

or you could do this:

```
modprobe -l | grep orinoco
```

Any one of those should look for orinoco among the modules.

Did you emerge orinoco and then change to a new kernel? If so you have to re-emerge orinoco because all modules are kept seperately for each version of the kernel. Its the same for wireless as it is for the vendor video drivers like ATI or NVIDIA.

Raydude

----------

## aretwodeetwo

Well you were right I did need to re-emerge orinoco. However now apparently orinoco and hermes modules load fine, however I can't see any lights on the Orinoco card itself and errors are still comming out of /var/log/messages:

Jul 14 09:55:59 hobbes orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: watching 2 sockets

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x8c0-0x8cf

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: starting, version is 3.2.5

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: socket 1: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jul 14 09:56:01 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul 14 09:56:01 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Jul 14 09:56:01 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: modprobe exited with status 1

Jul 14 09:56:01 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: module /lib/modules/2.6.10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Jul 14 09:56:01 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 1 failed: Invalid argument

Apparently emerging orinoco doesn't satisfy orinoco_cs, but I was under the impression it would. What ebuild do I need to emerge then to have orinoco_cs?

-r2

----------

## RayDude

 *aretwodeetwo wrote:*   

> Well you were right I did need to re-emerge orinoco. However now apparently orinoco and hermes modules load fine, however I can't see any lights on the Orinoco card itself and errors are still comming out of /var/log/messages:
> 
> Jul 14 09:55:59 hobbes orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)
> 
> Jul 14 09:56:00 hobbes cardmgr[6080]: watching 2 sockets
> ...

 

Actually the error message is misleading. The module exists but won't load for some reason.

do this:

```
dmesg | grep orinoc
```

If that doesn't show anything you'll need to go through dmesg by eye and see if you can see any more info about why the driver won't load. There may also be more information in /var/log/messages.

Post any error messages you find. I don't use ornico but I may be able to help you figure it out. Hopefully someone with some orinoco knowledge will step forward.

Raydude

----------

## aretwodeetwo

First off thanks for the help RayDude. When typing dmesg | grep orinoc I get the following returned:

orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson... etc following with contact info for authors)

So I believe the driver is be loading at some level by the kernel. More then that I can't say I went through dmesg after a reboot and the only errors regarding my orinoco card are the ones I've posted already. Should I try using the internal loadable kernel modules and unmerge the orinoco module?

thanks agian,

r2

----------

## aretwodeetwo

I tryed unloading the module orinoco with modprobe -r and then reloading it appears to have loaded properly, however there is still no sign of power on my wireless card and when I type iwconfig eth1 which has been set in my conf.d/net to dhcp it tells me no such device. Cardctl ident still returns Luce Technologies "WaveLAN/IEEE" Verio xxx manfid: blah blah function: 6 (network) so I can't tell where along the line things are communicating properly.

----------

## RayDude

 *aretwodeetwo wrote:*   

> I tryed unloading the module orinoco with modprobe -r and then reloading it appears to have loaded properly, however there is still no sign of power on my wireless card and when I type iwconfig eth1 which has been set in my conf.d/net to dhcp it tells me no such device. Cardctl ident still returns Luce Technologies "WaveLAN/IEEE" Verio xxx manfid: blah blah function: 6 (network) so I can't tell where along the line things are communicating properly.

 

Okay. Do an "lsmod" to see if the driver is loaded. If its listed, its loading.

Are you sure this is the right driver? Double check by doing lspci and verifying the information on the card with a google search.

Assuming that it is the right driver, and you have the module loaded:

```
ifconfig
```

If that only shows lo, then try this:

```
iwconfig
```

That should show the device created by the orinoco driver, it may not be eth1.

However if the driver is loaded and there's nothing present, then there must be an error message somewhere. I can't believe there would be no message... You could check the log on your wireless router, it may have some clue...

Make sure you have wireless enabled in the kernel (device drivers -> networking support -> wireless LAN, non-ham radio).

Report back, I may think of something else.

Raydude

----------

## aretwodeetwo

Well so far nothing new really, lsmod still reports orinoco and hermes as loaded even though there are error messages being reported in my logs. Cardctl still recognizes it as the same thing and ifconfig gives me my wired interface (eth0), iwconfig returns  eth0: no wireless extensions and the same for lo (which is what it should be, however it doesn't report anything on what device the loaded orinoco card would be on. So it's obviously still not loading properly, I'm posting some of my logs to give you a better idea of what I'm seeing:

First is my kern.log:

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Linux version 2.6.10 (root@hobbes) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #5 SMP Fri Jul 15 18:17:46 EST 2005

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffea800 (usable)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes BIOS-e820: 000000000ffea800 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes BIOS-e820: 00000000feea0000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes 255MB LOWMEM available.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes On node 0 totalpages: 65514

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Normal zone: 61418 pages, LIFO batch:14

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes DMI 2.3 present.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ACPI: RSDP (v000 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000fde50

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ACPI: RSDT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40115 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde64

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ACPI: FADT (v001 DELL    CPi R   0x27d40115 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fde90

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ACPI: DSDT (v001 INT430 SYSFexxx 0x00001001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Built 1 zonelists

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01243000)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Initializing CPU#0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0553000 soft=c054b000

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Detected 847.375 MHz processor.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Using tsc for high-res timesource

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Memory: 254104k/262056k available (3106k kernel code, 7412k reserved, 1043k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Calibrating delay loop... 1675.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=837632)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU: L2 cache: 256K

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.29 usecs.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes SMP motherboard not detected.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Brought up 1 CPUs

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes CPU0:

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes domain 0: span 01

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes groups: 01

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes domain 1: span 01

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes groups: 01

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfc06e, last bus=8

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Dell laptop SMM driver v1.13 14/05/2002 Massimo Dal Zotto (dz@debian.org)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes SCSI subsystem initialized

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Linux Kernel Card Services

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes options:  [pci] [cardbus]

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes usbcore: registered new driver hub

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/244c] at 0000:00:1f.0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Machine check exception polling timer started.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes audit(1121532135.589:0): initialized

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Initializing Cryptographic API

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes vesafb: probe of vesafb0 failed with error -6

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes parport0: irq 7 detected

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes io scheduler noop registered

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes io scheduler anticipatory registered

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes io scheduler deadline registered

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes io scheduler cfq registered

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.2.3-k2-NAPI

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xf8fff000, irq 10, MAC addr 00:20:E0:65:79:2F

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ICH2M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ICH2M: chipset revision 3

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ICH2M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbfa0-0xbfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hda: IBM-DJSA-232, ATA DISK drive

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hdb: TOSHIBA CD-RW/DVD-ROM SD-R2002, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide1: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Probing IDE interface ide2...

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Probing IDE interface ide3...

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Probing IDE interface ide4...

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Probing IDE interface ide5...

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hda: max request size: 128KiB

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hda: 62506080 sectors (32003 MB) w/1874KiB Cache, CHS=62010/16/63, UDMA(66)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hda: cache flushes not supported

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes libata version 1.10 loaded.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:0f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[f6ffd800-f6ffdfff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:0f.0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0f.0 [1028:00a4]

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:0f.0, mfunc 0x05033002, devctl 0x64

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0298, PCI irq 10

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Socket status: 30000006

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:0f.1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:0f.1 [1028:00a4]

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:0f.1, mfunc 0x05033002, devctl 0x64

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0298, PCI irq 10

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Socket status: 30000010

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:0f.2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 10, io base 0xbce0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[5b4fc0003fffffff]

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Firmware: 5.6

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes 180 degree mounted touchpad

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Sensor: 1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes new absolute packet format

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Touchpad has extended capability bits

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes -> multifinger detection

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes -> palm detection

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes -> pass-through port

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on synaptics-pt/serio0

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ALSA device list:

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes No soundcards found.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes NET: Registered protocol family 2

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes NET: Registered protocol family 1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes NET: Registered protocol family 17

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Mounted devfs on /dev

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: excluding 0x8c0-0x8cf

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

Jul 16 11:47:34 hobbes e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

Next is debug:

Jul 16 11:41:25 hobbes syslog-ng[5843]: new configuration initialized

Jul 16 11:41:25 hobbes syslog-ng[5843]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jul 16 11:41:32 hobbes init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Jul 16 11:41:47 hobbes syslog-ng[5843]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 going down

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes syslog-ng[5844]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Jul 16 11:42:36 hobbes syslog-ng[5844]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: watching 2 sockets

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: starting, version is 3.2.5

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: socket 1: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: modprobe exited with status 1

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: module /lib/modules/2.6.10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 1 failed: Invalid argument

Jul 16 11:47:34 hobbes dhcpcd[6251]: infinite IP address lease time. Exiting

Jul 16 11:50:01 hobbes syslog-ng[5844]: new configuration initialized

Jul 16 11:50:01 hobbes syslog-ng[5844]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jul 16 11:50:07 hobbes syslog-ng[5844]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 going down

Jul 16 11:50:09 hobbes syslog-ng[6426]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Jul 16 11:50:09 hobbes syslog-ng[6426]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jul 16 11:59:32 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Jul 16 11:59:32 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Jul 16 11:59:32 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Jul 16 11:59:33 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Jul 16 12:00:09 hobbes syslog-ng[6426]: STATS: dropped 0

Jul 16 12:10:09 hobbes syslog-ng[6426]: STATS: dropped 0

Finally here is daemon.log

Jul 16 11:41:32 hobbes init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: watching 2 sockets

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: starting, version is 3.2.5

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: socket 1: Lucent Technologies WaveLAN/IEEE Adapter

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: modprobe exited with status 1

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: module /lib/modules/2.6.10/pcmcia/orinoco_cs.o not available

Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: bind 'orinoco_cs' to socket 1 failed: Invalid argument

Jul 16 11:59:32 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Jul 16 11:59:32 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Jul 16 11:59:32 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Jul 16 11:59:33 hobbes devfsd[975]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

I know they are sort of repetitive in their information, but I figured I should give you the most info I can. If there is anything unclear or missing you think, please let me know.

Appreciate all the help,

r2

----------

## RayDude

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: executing: 'modprobe orinoco_cs'
> 
> Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: + FATAL: Module orinoco_cs not found.
> 
> Jul 16 11:42:37 hobbes cardmgr[6083]: modprobe exited with status 1
> ...

 

The "Invalid argument" error message is very interesting...

I suggest you remove net.eth1 (or what ever your orinoco driver is assigned to) from your default run level and try to load networking by hand after boot up. Invalid argument means something is not being called correctly...

Try searching google for +orinoco +"invalid argument" and see what you turn up.

gtg daughter fussing...

----------

## aretwodeetwo

I don't actually know what the orinoco driver is assigned to, I have a space in conf.d/net for it as eth1="dhcp" , but I've never seen the driver properly loaded so I'm not sure what it device ti will actually appear as. I don't have eth1 setup to start at boot, since I haven't even seen the driver properly load yet. So far no luck in finding any other case that seems to provide a relevant solution. I'm going to post the error message and information to the Orinoco Users Mailing List, maybe they'll have some insight. If you can think of anything else I should try Ray Dude let me know.

Thanks again,

r2

----------

## RayDude

 *aretwodeetwo wrote:*   

> I don't actually know what the orinoco driver is assigned to, I have a space in conf.d/net for it as eth1="dhcp" , but I've never seen the driver properly loaded so I'm not sure what it device ti will actually appear as. I don't have eth1 setup to start at boot, since I haven't even seen the driver properly load yet. So far no luck in finding any other case that seems to provide a relevant solution. I'm going to post the error message and information to the Orinoco Users Mailing List, maybe they'll have some insight. If you can think of anything else I should try Ray Dude let me know.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> r2

 

Did you ever have any luck figuring this out?

Raydude

----------

